# Quick question regarding hiring process



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

What is typically the hiring process in Dubai? I have gone through a series of interviews, done my negotiations and will be getting my final offer this week. The HR deptt asked me to get my educational degree attested from the home country. This was done last week and I should be receiving the attested degree tomorrow. What happens next?

1. Do I need to send the original attested educational degree to the HR? I am not comfortable since I may never see it again. Does the Company need the originals to secure an employment visa or would a photocopy be sufficient?

2. Alternatively, since I am a Canadian citizen I do not need a visit visa to enter Dubai . If I enter Dubai on a visit visa , can it be easily converted to an employment visa? My family can follow or accompany me.

Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The HR department will contact you when they are ready to put in your visa application, with a list of documents that they require. This will typically include a photocopy of your passport, degree certificates and a photo. They will also require some personal information such as the name of your parents that will go on the visa application form.

I haven't been asked for the attested copies of my degree certificates but I have been told that I need to produce them and the originals on my arrival in Dubai. You do not need to produce the originals until you land in Dubai! I have only just sent off (via email) the requested info today but if they do ask for anything else, I will let you know so that you have an idea what to expect.

I am not sure about entering Dubai on a visit visa. Last I heard is that Dubai is adopting the same stance as a lot of Western countries and not allowing you to convert to an employment visa if you entered the country on a visit visa. I might be wrong but please search earlier posts as I'm sure that at some point I have come across a post on this forum re employment and visit visas.

Congrats on the job offer!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Qwert97,
Most people enter the country on a visit visa, and stay on that until their residency comes through.
It will also depend on how organised the company is you are working for.
Some actually have residency papers waiting at airport (uncommon !!), , but otherwise your residency may take a couple of weeks - months.

Arriving on a visit visa should be fine.
The law is changing regarding the correct visa to arrive on (apparently from Aug 1st), so if arriving before that a visit visa should be OK.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

I just know, that my husband needed his educational degree attested from the university and after that to legalise it from the embassy from the UAE in our country. That happens last month. He entered with a visit visa and it will be changed into a residence visa.
Good luck.


----------

